

C++React: A reactive programming library for C++11 - schlangster
https://github.com/schlangster/cpp.react

======
profquail
There's also Rx.cpp[1], which follows in the same vein as Rx.NET, RxJava, and
RxJS (so may be easier to pick up if you're familiar with one of those).

[1] [https://github.com/Reactive-
Extensions/RxCpp](https://github.com/Reactive-Extensions/RxCpp)

~~~
mattpodwysocki
Yep, speaking as part of the team, we're committed to making it cross platform
where it works with GCC, Clang and MSVC. It works on Linux, Mac OSX, Windows,
Android and iOS.

------
danabramov
I'm not bitching but it's a tad confusing it's called React because I assumed
it's a UI library similar to ReactJS (whereas it's more like Rx and friends).
Still, awesome to see ideas from Rx getting traction in all languages!

~~~
schlangster
The name was originally inspired by scala-react
([https://github.com/ingoem/scala-react](https://github.com/ingoem/scala-
react)). In terms of the API, that's where I was starting from, but I made a
couple of changes along the way.

Rx (in particular the C++ implementation) is actually still something I have
to look into. I've been watching Erik Meijer's videos, so I know about Rx in
general, but I'm not familiar enough with it yet to understand if and where
there are any fundamental differences (besides the API and features). Once
I've worked that out, I'll probably add a FAQ section to the documentation.

